# Early Volna Precision Added.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello .

Since rationalizing my collection,have decided to concentrate on Poljot Dress watches,3017 Chronographs and Vostok/Volna precisions.

I have always, been fascinated by the precisions and have been looking for one of these Volnas,with this dial type,in good condition,to add to my other precisions, for some time,the problem being,as usual there are so many redials and watches with non original movements out there.This is completely original though.



As usual with the precisions,keeps quite excellent time.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello .
> 
> Since rationalizing my collection,have decided to concentrate on Poljot Dress watches,3017 Chronographs and Vostok/Volna precisions.
> 
> ...


I like that very much; as you say, there are so many rebuilt watches, that to see this, an original, is very refreshing...

Nice dial, which should (cautiously) clean well and the hands and case are very good. (These hands always seem to survive well I used to think they were replaced, but no..) A very nice example.

(Show us yer movement?)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris,a couple more pictures,including movement.





Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

I share your taste for these these watches Russ, this looks a nice example. :good:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Johnny M,I think they are very wearable,easy to see[which seems to become more important to me,as i get older  ] and very accurate,though probably not ideal if someone prefers the currant trend for oversized watches with a bit of bling.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

